# [Lesertest] Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle



## b1te (23. Februar 2015)

*Kleiner Mann ganz groß? - Lesertest des Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis
1. Einleitung und Danksagung
2. Technische Daten
3. Erster Eindruck
4. Verpackung und Lieferumfang
5. Montage und Kompatibilität
6. Testmethodik und Testsysteme
7. Generationenvergleich
8. High-End HTPC und Einfluss der Grafikkarte
9. Fazit


1. Einleitung und Danksagung
*
Thermalright gehört seit Jahren zur absoluten Speerspitze namhafter CPU-Kühlerproduzenten und liefert entsprechend Kühler, die dank der gelieferten Produktqualität für gewöhnlich zu überzeugen wissen und stets mit zu den beliebtesten Produkten am Markt gehören. Im Gegensatz zu ausladenden Kühlern vom Schlage eines Silver Arrow oder eines Macho zielt der in diesem Lesertest vorgestellte AXP-100 Muscle auf den wachsenden Markt kleiner ITX-Systeme und HTPCs ab. Ob er hierbei eine leistungsfähige Alternative zu Boxedkühler & Co. darstellt, soll im Folgenden genauer untersucht werden.

Bevor es „ans Eingemachte“ geht, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle noch herzlich bei PC Games Hardware und Thermalright für die Organisation dieses Lesertests und das zur Verfügung gestellte Testmuster bedanken!


*2. Technische Daten*

Beim AXP-100 Muscle handelt es sich gleichzeitig um eine Budgetversion als auch eine Weiterentwicklung des ursprünglichen AXP-100. Durch den Verzicht auf einige nicht leistungsrelevante Features, wie den zusätzlichen „Fan-Mount“ für größere 3rd-Party Lüfter oder Abschlussblenden für die Heatpipes konnte ein Produkt mit den folgenden technischen Spezifikationen (lt. Thermalright-Homepage) geschaffen werden:

Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Erster Eindruck*

Obwohl es sich bei dem AXP-100 um ein sogenanntes „Value“-Produkt handelt, weiß dieser, sobald man ihn aus der Verpackung holt von der Materialanmutung zu überzeugen. Scharfe oder schlecht entgratete Kanten, an denen man sich schneiden könnte, sucht man ebenso vergebens wie verbogene oder ungleichmäßig angebrachte Kühlerlamellen. Die Verarbeitung kann es an dieser Stelle locker mit deutlich hochpreisigeren Produkten wie den Noctua NH-D14 aufnehmen, der jedoch schon allein wegen der schieren Größe in einer ganz anderen Leistungsklasse spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Positiv hervorzuheben ist die Vernickelung der Bodenplatte und der Heatpipes, die dem Kühler zu einem hochwertigen und einheitlichen optischen Erscheinungsbild verhelfen. Die stark spiegelnde Bodenplatte stellt bei der Verarbeitung gleichzeitig den einzigen von mit ausmachbaren Schwachpunkt dar, da hier bereits einige Macken im Kühlerboden zu erkennen sind, die auf den Fotos leider nur schwer sichtbar zu machen waren. Die Kühlleistung sollte dieser kleine optische Makel jedoch nicht schmälern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Der Verzicht auf Abschlussblenden bei den Heatpipes lässt den Kühler im Gegensatz zu den Modellen AXP-100 und AXP-100 ROG meiner Meinung nach nicht weniger wertig als die hochpreisigen Geschwister erscheinen, da sich trotzdem eine gleichmäßige gut verarbeitete Optik ergibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der PWM-Lüfter des AXP-100 Muscle in Slimausführung (lediglich 14mm Rahmenbreite) ist im typischen schwarz-weißen Design der Thermalright-Value-Serie gehalten. Das relativ kurze Kabel des Lüfters ist mit einem ansprechenden, engmaschigen schwarzen Sleeve ummantelt, sodass man die eigentlichen Kabel nicht erkennt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*4. Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der AXP-100 Muscle kommt in einer auffälligen rot und schwarz gehaltenen Verpackung, die auf den Seiten neben einem Produktbild des Lüfters auch einige technische Spezifikationen und Features des Kühlers offenbart. Vom zurückhaltenden Design in unauffälligen, graubraunen Verpackungen der „High End“-Modelle ist bei diesem Value-Produkt also nichts zu sehen. Innerhalb der Packung sind Kühlkörper, Lüfter und Zubehör in einer Plastikverschalung verpackt, sodass hier ein sicherer Transport gewährleistet ist, eine Beschädigung bei selbigen ist nicht zu befürchten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang fällt, wie man es für einen Kühler im Value-Segment erwarten kann, übersichtlich aus. Neben Kühler und Lüfter finden sich in der Verpackung lediglich noch das Montagematerial sowohl für Intel als auch AMD, eine ausführliche, bebilderte Anleitung, sowie eine Tüte mit der hauseigenen Wärmeleitpaste „Chill Factor“. Letztere kam beim Test des Kühlers jedoch nicht zum Einsatz, sodass ich über die Eigenschaften dieser im Folgenden leider keine weitere Aussage hinsichtlich ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit und der Viskosität beim Auftragen treffen kann. Wünschenswert wäre hier jedoch das Verwenden einer Spritze, wie man es wohl bei den höherpreisigen Modellen praktiziert, da die mitgelieferte Menge Wärmeleitpaste meiner Meinung nach für mehr als eine Installation des Kühlers ausreichen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Montage und Kompatibilität*

Über die eigentliche Montage des Kühlers müssen keine Worte verloren werden. Diese geht, wie man auch auf den im Spoiler versteckten Bildern sehen kann, zumindest auf Intel-Systemen relativ einfach von der Hand. Sollten doch mal Unsicherheiten auftreten, hilft einem die ausführliche Anleitung weiter. Größere Überraschungen sind hier demnach nicht zu erwarten. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aufgrund der extremen Low Profile Bauweise soll an dieser Stelle jedoch ein Wort zur Kompatibilität mit ausladenden Mainboard-Kühlkonstruktionen verloren werden.
Bei dem Sockel 1155 Testsystem sorgten insbesondere die auf der Unterseite angebrachten Stützstreben, die den eigentlichen Kühlkörper stützen sollen und die Heatpipes dementsprechend entlasten und vor einem Verbiegen schützen sollen, dafür, dass der Kühlkörper nur in 2 der 4 möglichen Ausrichtungen befestigt werden konnte, ohne mit den Spannungswandlerkühlern zu kollidieren. Möchte man zusätzlich alle verfügbaren RAM-Slots belegen bleibt letztlich nur die auf den Bildern ersichtliche Montagerichtung über, die ihrerseits wieder Probleme bei der Bestückung des obersten PCIe x1-Slots verursachen kann.
Bei dem Sockel 775 System mit noch ausladenderer Kühlerkonstruktion auf den Spannungswandlern war ebenfalls lediglich eine Montage wie abgebildet möglich. Hierbei blieb letztlich ein für das Auge kaum sichtbarer Platz zwischen den Mainboardkühlern und dem Kühlkörper des AXP-100 Muscle, sodass bei Inbetriebnahme des Systems nicht ausgeschlossen werden konnte, dass ggf. der Kühler und die CPU nicht ausreichend Kontakt zueinander haben und nur eine mangelhafte Kühlung der CPU möglich wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6. Testmethodik und Testsystem*

Alle folgenden Tests werden unter vier verschiedenen Szenarien durchgeführt, wobei hierzu grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene Gehäuse zur Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit der Lüfter herangezogen werden.
Zum einen werden alle Tests in einem Fractal Design R4 getestet, um die Eignung des AXP-100 Muscle als Kühler in einem herkömmlichen PC-System beurteilen zu können. Dieses ist mit 2 einblasenden 140mm Enermax Twister Cluster und 3 ausblasenden 140mm Aerocool Dead Silence ausgerüstet.
Zum anderen werden die Kühler in einem Silverstone LC-17 getestet, welches mit 2 einblasenden 92mm Be Quiet Pure Wings und 2 ausblasenden 80mm Be Quiet Pure Wings ausgestattet ist. Um die Leistungsfähigkeit des AXP-100 in verschiedenen HTPC-Konfigurationen mit verschieden starker Belüftung für die Komponenten beurteilen zu können, werden hierbei 3 verschiedene Szenarien gestestet, sodass sich insgesamt 4 Testszenarien ergeben:



*Szenario 1, normaler Silent-Tower-PC:* Die Enermax Twister Cluster werden via PWM auf 800 U/min gedrosselt, die Aerocool Dead Silence auf 7V.
*Szenario 2, gut belüftetes HTPC-System:* Sämtliche Gehäuselüfter laufen ohne Rücksicht auf die Geräuschkulisse im ungedrosselten Zustand, d.h. die 80mm Lüfter drehen mit 1.800 U/min und die 92mm Lüfter mit 1.600 U/min.
*Szenario 3, normal belüftetes HTPC-System:* Die Frontlüfter werden via Lüftersteuerung auf 1.200 U/min, die ausblasenden Lüfter auf 1.400 U/min gedrosselt, um einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Leistung zu erzielen.
*Szenario 4, schlecht belüftetes HTPC-System:* Alle Lüfter werden auf 1.100 U/min gedrosselt, wodurch bei den kleinen Lüftern nur ein schwacher Luftstrom erzeugt wird und die Gehäusebelüftung für leistungsstarke Komponenten ggf. nicht mehr ausreichend sein könnte.

Für den Generationenvergleichstest wird folgendes Testsystem herangezogen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der High End HTPC-Test und der Test zum Einfluss der Grafikkarte auf die CPU-Temperatur wird auf folgendem System durchgeführt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die im Folgenden dargestellten Messwerte werden mit dem Programm HWiNFO64 ermittelt. Sie stellen das arithmetische Mittel der für jeden CPU-Kern ermittelten Maximaltemperatur während der jeweiligen Benchmarksequenz dar. Ggf. zusätzlich dargestellte GPU-Temperaturen wurden mit dem Programm MSI-Afterburner ermittelt und stellen ebenfalls die Maximaltemperatur im jeweiligen Testdurchlauf dar.


----------



## b1te (23. Februar 2015)

*7. Generationenvergleich*

Doch nun genug der grauen Theorie, nun geht es endlich darum, die Leistungsfähigkeit des AXP-100 Muscle zu beurteilen. Hierzu muss sich der getestete Kühler gegen die Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Hause beweisen, den Thermalright XP-120, der in der PCGH-Marktübersicht in Heft 07/2005 den Testsieg einfahren konnte und mit dem „Top-Produkt“-Award bedacht wurde. Da der XP-120 damals ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert wurde, wurde er für diesen Test mit einem PWM-gesteuerten Xilence 120mm Lüfter ausgestattet, der mit maximal 1500 U/min operieren kann. Da beide Kühler unter anderem im Temperaturkritischen HTPC-Umfeld getestet werden, wo entweder die Gehäuse- oder die Grafikkarten-Lüfter die Betriebsgeräusche der Lüfter beider Kühler übertönen, wurden aus Zeitgründen lediglich Tests mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl für die CPU-Kühler durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
​Beide Kühler müssen sich dabei in 3 verschiedenen Settings beweisen. Zunächst wird via Prime95 die CPU über 60 Minuten vollständig ausgelastet. Anschließend werden die Temperaturen bei normaler Spielelast vermessen. Hierzu wird die PCGH-Benchmarksequenz des Rennspiels Grid 2 herangezogen, die in einer 30 minütigen Schleife läuft. Zuletzt wird eine zusätzliche CPU-Last erzeugt, indem der Bildschirminhalt zusätzlich via Teamviewer an einen weiteren PC gestreamt wird, was für ca. 85% bis 95% CPU-Last während der 30 minütigen Benchmarksequenz sorgt.

*Setting 1: Prime 95

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei reiner CPU-Last finden sich beide Kühler noch in Schlagdistanz zueinander. Bei unübertakteter CPU trennen den XP-120 und den AXP-100 Muscle maximal 2-3 Grad Celsius. Erst im übertakteten Zustand wächst der Abstand zwischen beiden Kühlern ein wenig auf durchschnittlich ca. 4 Grad Celsius an. Im übertakteten Zustand schafft der AXP-100 Muscle es zudem bei relativ schlechterer Gehäusebelüftung den XP-120 zu schlagen (vgl. z.B. AXP-100 @ low speed vs. XP-120 @ mid speed oder AXP-100 @ mid speed vs. XP-120 @ high speed). Dieses Temperaturpolster kann also dafür genutzt werden, die Gesamtgeräuschkulisse des zu reduzieren. Zudem besteht beispielsweise an heißem Sommertagen ein größerer Spielraum für den Betrieb des Systems bevor die Hardware zu sehr ins Schwitzen gerät.

*Setting 2: Grid 2
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei normaler Spielelast im Rennspiel Grid 2 scheinen sich die Ergebnisse des Prime95-Tests zu bestätigen. Allerdings scheint der AXP-100 Muscle die im System insgesamt gleichmäßigere thermische Belastung besser wegstecken zu können als der XP-120, da der Abstand zwischen beiden Kühlern bereits im unübertakteten Zustand auf bis zu 11 Grad Celsius im schlecht belüfteten System steigt. Diese Tendenz setzt sich bei Übertaktung fort. Insgesamt scheint der AXP-100 Muscle weniger anfällig für zusätzliche Hitzequellen als der alte XP-120. Letzterer profitiert v.a. von einem starken Luftzug innerhalb des Systems, wo er den Abstand zum AXP-100 wieder etwas verkürzen kann.*

Setting 3: Spiele mit hoher CPU-Last

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem letzten Testsetting scheinen sich die Erkenntnisse des bisherigen Tests fortzusetzen. Der AXP-100 schafft es bei bereits im unübertakteten Zustand den XP-120 bei vergleichsweise schlechterer Gehäusebelüftung bzw. geringerer Geräuschkulisse zu schlagen. Lediglich bei starker Gehäusebelüftung im HTPC-System kann der XP-120 beim unübertakteten System einigermaßen in Schlagdistanz bleiben. Bei Übertaktung hingegen ist der AXP-100 mit Temperaturunterschieden von 5 bis 10 Grad Celsius dem XP-120 abermals weit überlegen zu sein.
Insgesamt entscheidet der AXP-100 Muscle trotzt seiner geringeren Größe und des vermeintlich schwächeren Lüfters den Generationenvergleich überraschend klar für sich. Aus meiner Sicht ist es schlicht erstaunlich wie sehr sich CPU-Kühler trotz der eher geringen Änderungen bei den technischen Spezifikationen in den vergangenen 10 Jahren weiterentwickelt haben.


*8. High-End HTPC und Einfluss der Grafikkarte
*
In diesem Kapitel muss sich der AXP-100 Muscle der Herausforderung stellen, einen HTPC mit leistungsfähiger Quadcore-CPU aus der Intel i7-Serie zu kühlen. Die getesteten Szenarien ähneln dabei den Szenarien aus dem Generationenvergleich. In Szenario 1 wird zunächst getestet, ob der Muscle in der Lage ist reine, durch Prime95 erzeugte CPU-Last zu bewältigen. Szenario 2 entspricht ebenfalls dem Spielelast-Szenario aus dem Generationenvergleich. Lediglich Szenario 3 unterscheidet sich nun. Da der i7 über mehr CPU-Power als der Q8400 verfügt, wurde zum Erzeugen einer möglichst hohen CPU-Last beim Spielen Crysis 3 in der PCGH-Benchmarksequenz herangezogen. Dabei wurde ein Blickwinkel gewählt, das möglichst viel Gras zeigt, da in diesen Bildausschnitten die CPU-Last mit am höchsten ist. Da die CPU-Last dabei jedoch immer noch nicht in die Nähe der 100% gehen wollte, wurde zusätzlich auf 3 (stock) bzw. 4 (OC) Kernen Prime95 ausgeführt. Zuletzt wurde als zusätzliches Szenario 4 ein Volllast-Szenario getestet. Hierzu wurde simultan für hohe CPU-Last auf allen 8 Kernen Prime95 und für hohe GPU-Last zusätzlich der Heaven-Benchmark ausgeführt, um eine insgesamt möglichst hohe thermische Belastung für das Gesamtsystem zu erzeugen.
Zusätzlich wurden die Szenarien 2 bis 4 mit zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten durchgeführt, um zu eruieren, in wie fern verschieden heiße Grafikkarten die Kühlleistung des CPU-Kühlers beeinflussen. Hierzu wurden die Tests einerseits mit einer GTX 780 GHz-Edition mit Windforce-Kühler, die im normalen Desktopgehäuse ca. 70 Grad warm wird, und andererseits mit einer GTX 570 mit Accelero Twin Turbo 2, die im Desktopbetrieb ca. 60 Grad warm wird, durchgeführt. Die Graphen der folgenden Benchmarks veranschaulichen daher *nicht* die GPU, *sondern* die CPU-Temperatur, die mit dem AXP-100 Muscle in dem jeweiligen Szenario erreicht wurde an.

*Setting 1: Prime 95

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während bei unübertakteter CPU im HTPC-Gehäuse die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen maximal 6 Grad Celsius betragen, steigt die Differenz zwischen niedriger und hoher Lüfterdrehzahl bei Übertaktung auf 11 Grad an. In beengten Gehäusen mit schlechter Belüftung erreicht die CPU darüber hinaus schon sehr hohe Temperaturen, die ich dieser aus Angst vor einer verkürzten Lebensdauer nur ungerne über einen längeren Zeitraum zumuten würde.*

Setting 2: Grid 2

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei normaler Spielelast (simuliert durch Grid 2) zeigt sich, dass der AXP-100 Muscle v.a. in normalen Tower-Gehäusen exzellent zu funktionieren scheint. Die zusätzliche thermische Belastung durch die Grafikkarte beeinflusst ihn in dieser Konfiguration kaum. Andererseits ist bei kompakten Spielerechnern ein deutliche Anstieg der CPU-Temperatur bedingt durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte festzustellen. Die unterschiedlichen GPU-Temperaturen zwischen GTX 570 (55 bis 65 Grad Celsius je nach Gehäusebelüftung) und GTX 780 (60 bis 80 Grad Celsius) beeinflussen die CPU-Temperatur hierbei erstaunlicherweise in geringerem Ausmaß als dies zu erwarten war. Darüber hinaus ist festzustellen, dass die Werte zwischen mittel und stark belüftetem HTPC-Gehäuse erstaunlich ähnlich ausfallen. Lediglich in schwach belüfteten Gehäusen fällt die Temperatur ab.*

Setting 3: Crysis 3 + Prime95 + Streaming

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erhöht man nun die CPU-Last bei weiterhin konstant hoher GPU-Last, stellt man fest, dass sich die bei der unübertakteten CPU die Werte zunehmend angleichen. Die Temperaturen bleiben bis auf das das Szenario mit schwacher Gehäuselüftung im unbedenklichen Rahmen. Bei übertakteter CPU nähert diese sich jedoch im HTPC-Gehäuse wieder bedenklichen Werten, die mMn für einen Dauerbetrieb nicht zu empfehlen sind. In 2 der 7 durchgeführten Messreihen kam es laut HWiNFO64 sogar zu Thermal Throtteling bei der CPU, woraufhin die Messungen abgebrochen wurden und in obenstehender Grafik der Wert "0" eingetragen wurde.*

Setting 4: Vollast

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erhöht man die thermische Belastung für den CPU-Kühler weiter, indem man das System nun unter Volllast laufen lässt, erkennt man bei unübertakteter CPU, dass der AXP-100 Muscle am absoluten Leistungslimit läuft. Die Art der GPU hat abermals keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die erreichten CPU-Temperaturen. Lediglich die relative Leistungsfähigkeit der Gehäusebelüftung sorgt hier noch für nennenswerte Unterschiede. Bei übertakteter CPU mussten sämtliche Volllasttests im HTPC-Gehäuse aufgrund von Thermal Throtteling abgebrochen werden. Lediglich in einem normalen Tower-Gehäuse ist der AXP-100 Muscle noch in der Lage, die CPU gerade noch ausreichend zu Kühlen. Jedoch sind kaum noch Kühlreserven vorhanden, sodass im Sommer abermals mit auf Dauer ungesunden Temperaturen gerechnet werden müsste.

Zusammenfassend, kam es bei fast allen Volllasttests mit übertakteter CPU im HTPC-Gehäuse und dem Test bei Standardtakt im schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse kam es vor Ablauf der 30-minütigen Testsequenz zu Thermal Trotteling durch die CPU, weshalb die thermische Belastung im Zusammenspiel mit hochgezüchteten GPUs den AXP-100 Muscle zu überfordern scheint. Wenngleich das hier getestete Szenario natürlich den absoluten Worst-Case darstellt, sollten sich potentielle Käufer daher insbesondere bei der Zusammenstellung von kompakten Gaming-Systemen darüber im Klaren sein, dass sie entweder auf DHE-Grafikkarten setzen sollten oder intensives Übertakten der CPU nicht möglich sein wird. Die Tatsache, dass im Define R4 alle Tests problemlos durchlaufen werden konnten zeigt jedoch, dass der AXP-100 durchaus genügend Kühlreserven besitzt. Der limitierende Faktor war hier eindeutig der unzureichende Abtransport der entstehenden Abwärme bei kompakten Systemen.
*

9. Fazit

*Wenngleich der AXP-100 nicht alle Herausforderungen dieses Tests meistern konnte, so hinterlässt er meiner Meinung nach trotz allem einen sehr guten Gesamteindruck. Zum einen gewinnt er den Generationenvergleich mit dem 10 Jahre alten XP-120 auf bravouröse Art und Weise. Thermalright beweist hier eindrucksvoll, wie sich CPU-Kühler in den letzten 10 Jahren weiterentwickelt haben.  Zum anderen sind die einfache Montage, die gute Verarbeitung und der hervorragende optische Gesamteindruck über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Lediglich die möglicherweise eingeschränkte Kompatibilität mit ausladenden Mainboardkühlkörpern sorgt für Abzüge in der B-Note.
Darüber hinaus ermöglicht der AXP-100 Muscle tatsächlich die Verwirklichung von High-End HTPC-Systeme auf kleinsten Raum. Lediglich der Spielraum hinsichtlich starker Übertaktung der CPU scheint bei Verwendung von Grafikkarten mit Axialbelüftung eingeschränkt, da die thermische Belastung für kleine Cases bei hoher Gesamtbelastung des Systems insgesamt zu stark ansteigt. Der bestandene OC-Test mit Prime95 zeigt jedoch, dass bei Verwendung von Grafikkarten im DHE-Design wie der GTX 980 im Referenzdesign auch übertaktete Mini-PCs im Bereich des Möglichen sein können.
Fasst man daher alles zusammen, kann man den AXP-100 Muscle jedem preisbewussten Käufer, der einen HTPC oder ITX-Gaming-PC aufbauen möchte, bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## b1te (23. Februar 2015)

Platzhalter


----------



## b1te (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

auch mein Lesertest des AXP-100 Muscle ist nun mehr oder wenig fertig. Leider ist der Test aufgrund von Krankheit (Grippewelle lässt grüßen) und anschließender erhöhter Belastung auf der Arbeit noch nicht da, wo er sein sollte. Ich werde diesen in den nächsten Tagen noch überarbeiten, sodass er schöner aussieht und die von mir generierten Testergebnisse möchte ich selbstverständlich auch noch kommentieren. Aus beschriebenem Zeitmangel konnte ich leider auch nicht alle Testreihen durchführen, die ich mir ursprünglich vorgenommen hatte, werde diese aber hoffentlich in Bälde nachreichen können. Ich hoffe ihr zeigt etwas Nachsicht mit mir. Ich wünsche euch dennoch bereits jetzt viel Spaß mit dem Test!

So long, euer
b1te


----------



## sav (23. Februar 2015)

Schönes Review. 

Ich hatte auf der Kontaktfläche auch diese Schönheitsfehler. Bis auf ein paar minimale Stellen konnte ich diese aber entfernen. Hast du auch leichte Einkerbungen auf der Kontaktfläche?

Bei einem Vergleichsmuster sind diese Schönheitsfehler nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## b1te (23. Februar 2015)

Nein, bei mir waren es nur leichte "Macken", von Einkerbungen möchte ich da nicht sprechen. Entfernen ist da aber leider auch nicht möglich.


----------



## sav (24. Februar 2015)

Man kann demnach festhalten, dass sich die Schönheitsfehler ähneln.


----------



## b1te (24. Februar 2015)

Solange es nur Schönheitsfehler sind... 
PS: Der Test wurde mittlerweile recht deutlich überarbeitet. Ich hoffe er gefällt. Da das mein erster veröffentlichter Test überhaupt ist, würde ich mich über Feedback sehr freuen, da er 1) sicherlich noch vor Fehlern strotzt, 2) man nie auslernt und 3) ich es, falls ich wieder in den Genuss eines Lesertests kommen sollte, besser machen möchte!


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Februar 2015)

Hui ein sehr schöner Test 
Die Bilder gefallen mir von der Perspektive wirklich gut, persönlich bevorzuge ich allerdings einen weißen Hintergrund (Geschmackssache)

Und manchmal ist weniger doch mehr. Ich finde den Aufwand mit den verschiedenen Testsystemen wirklich super, keine Sorge. Allerdings würde ich persönlich für nur eine Umgebung bei der Belüftung sorgen und lieber bei der CPU (am Takt) herumspielen, ist meiner Meinung nach etwas greifbarer als "gute" oder "schlechte" Belüftung 

MfG


----------



## orca113 (19. März 2015)

Guter Test hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Alternative zu meinem uralten. Scythe Shuriken. Hätte zwar genügend Platz für andere Kühler aber der Scythe kam nochmal aus dem Keller und ist nun auf meinem System. Er nimmt keinen Platz weg und ist leise. Meine CPU wird durch ihn gut gekühlt aber ich überlege nun ernsthaft ihn gegen den hier getesteten zu tauschen


----------



## b1te (19. März 2015)

Ich danke euch für das Feedback.
Für nen Heizwell könnte der größere AXP-200 vll noch interessanter sein? Zumindest wenn es Richtung (moderates) Übertakten gehen sollte...


----------



## flohrida (22. März 2015)

Für beengte Platzverhältnisse macht er ne gute Figur! Und sehr schönes Review


----------

